# Regler & Thermische Stellantriebe



## Faolan (7 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier im Forum schon so einiges über das Thema Regler und thermische Stellantriebe gelesen, jedoch auf den Punkt bin ich da noch nicht gekommen. Einmal unabhängig von der Heizungsanlage betrachtet möchte ich Räume über eine SPS einzeln regeln. Einfach, weil die Räume unterschiedliche Nutzungszeiten haben. Das Thema hydraulischer Abgleich etc. ist mir bekannt.
Eingebaut sind Möhlenhoff 24V thermische Stellantriebe, das Temperatursignal kommt über ein Raumbediengerät.
Variante 1:
Ein PID-Regler, der aus dem Stellsignal über ein PWM-Baustein das Ventil AUF/ZU ansteuert. Das PWM-Signal liegt bei 10 Minuten, das Ventil braucht so um die 3 Minuten für eine Fahrt.
Variante 2:
Einen 2-Punktregler direkt auf das Ventil.

Eigentlich hört sich Variante 2 für mich logischer an. Das System ist ja eh träge (statische Heizkörper mit Fußbodenerwärmung) Jedoch habe ich bemerkt, dass durch dieses On/Off die Drücke im System schwanken, da ein Teil der Ventile mal zu sind. Bei den Handventilen gab es dann auch mal eine Zwischenstellung, so waren die nicht komplett zu.
Macht es denn nicht Sinn, Variante 1 zu nutzen und die PWM im Sekundentakt laufen zu lassen? Man würde da ja einen "schwebenden Zustand" der Ventile erreichen, statt komplett zu.

Kurz gefragt:
PID & PWM mit langer Taktung?
PID & PWM mit sehr schneller Taktung?
2_Punkt?

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
Viele Grüße
Faolan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Februar 2021)

Bei statischen Heizkörpern ist eine 2-Punkt Regelung nicht sonderlich angenehm, da viel Wärme auch über Strahlung abgegeben wird. Wenn sich jemand in der Nähe des Heizkörpers aufhält, dann ist es für ihn immer gefühlt warm/kalt, auch wenn deine Raumtemperatur gut aussieht.

Ich habe es bisher so gemacht, dass ich für die Zyklusdauer meiner PWM die auf den Ventilen angegebene Verfahrzeit einstelle, und dann anhand der PID Stellgröße die Pulszeit anpasse. Ggf. kann man mit der Zykluszeit auch noch etwas heruntergehen. Zu schnell takten würde ich nicht machen, denn es gibt Ventile bei denen du beim Ansteuern ein leichtes Geräusch wahrnehmen kannst, wenn dort jemand direkt daneben sitzt ist das unangenehm wenn es zu häufig passiert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2021)

Da muss man ein bisschen Unterscheiden, es gibt Konvektion-Heizkörper unter
der Fensterbank oder Strahlungsheizungen wie Fußbodenheizung, Wandheizung,
Deckenheizung, Kachelöfen. 
Die Konvektions-Heizkörper strahlen eigentlich nicht wirklich sondern erwärmen die 
Luft die dann im Raum Kreist und dann Wände aufwärmt, wenn diese dann erwärmt
sind strahlen Sie die Wärme zurück und das empfinden wir als Warm, nicht die rotierende
Warme Luft. Das Strahlungsverhalten der Heizkörper ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen. 

Bei der Strahlungsheizung wird der Baukörper direkt erwärmt.

Der Wesentliche Unterschied sind auch die Temperaturen im Vorlauf,
70 Grad bei der Konvention und ca. 35 Grad bei der Strahlungsheizung.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Februar 2021)

Hi Faolan.

Da kenn ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen:
Vergiss alles mit PID, und abgefahrenen Reglern, was du so gelesen und gefunden hast.
Ein einfacher Vergleicher, somit 2-Punkt_Regler ohne Schnickschnack, und gut ist.
Die Thermischen Stellantriebe sind so träge, deine Heizkörper ebenso,
da merkst du kein Temperaturunterschied.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Februar 2021)

Wenn er mit 2 Punkt abschaltet ist nach 3 Minuten das Ventil zu. Also wenn ich den Heizkörper hinter meinem Schreibtisch alle 10 Minuten voll auf und dann wieder zu mache, dann merke ich das schon. Ich hatte auch mal einen Planer der bei der Abnahme meinte, dass mit dem PWM was ich da programmiert habe wäre Schwachsinn und müsse raus. Nach 2 Monaten kam dann der Auftrag das wieder mit PWM zu machen, weil sich die Büromitarbeiter über das Verhalten beschwert haben. Hängt aber wie Helmut schon schrieb vom konkreten Typ Heizkörper und Vorlauftemperaturen ab wie stark das ausgeprägt ist. Deine Vorlauftemperaturregelung wird es dir auch danken wenn da nicht immer alle Ventile voll aufgerissen und wieder geschlossen werden, sondern alles möglichst konstant läuft.


----------

